
Which Text Editors Do Great Hackers/Programmers Use? - paedubucher
I heard that Linus Torvalds is using a customized version of MicroEmacs. Richard Stallman is probably using Emacs. Bram Moolenaar must likely uses vim. Rob Pike used acme (https:&#x2F;&#x2F;usesthis.com&#x2F;interviews&#x2F;rob.pike&#x2F;).<p>Are there any reliable studies on that topic? Maybe a survey of Linux kernel hackers? Or maybe interviews with notable hackers&#x2F;programmers?
======
simonblack
Wordstar clone.

(Frightening, isn't it? That's what happens when key-sequences get imprinted.)

------
CFM
I like Text Wrangler, Notepad++ and Visual Studio for text edits.

